

Orbiter: Simple, extendable PHP tool publishes beautiful sites from text files - ingve
http://viaorbiter.com/

======
pknight
Am I right in thinking that you could easily hook up a folder in dropbox with
text files and have these automatically compiled and served up on a website?

